# Thyroglobulin post TT



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

I got my results from my TG test yesterday (online, as our labs have patient access), and it's....

*88*

From all the reading I've done, this indicates residual/metastatic cancer. I'm guessing once I hear from the Rad Onc, he'll be scheduling me for RAI? As you know, they were undecided whether I needed it. The test was unstimulated, and my antibodies were <20, so I think it's pretty accurate reading.

Ugh. Just another thing to obsess over!

Does anyone know if this is considered a high level?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Here's some reading:

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/tab/test


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think it is high, yes. Do you have a reference range for that test?

I would really push for that RAI!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Abcdefg said:


> I got my results from my TG test yesterday (online, as our labs have patient access), and it's....
> 
> *88*
> 
> ...


Oh, dear................I hate this for you. I agree with Joplin. Push for RAI. Why should you have to worry about this all the time?


----------



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

joplin1975 said:


> I think it is high, yes. Do you have a reference range for that test?
> 
> I would really push for that RAI!


the ref range was: 0-60

Once I saw my result, I kinda figured I'd be scheduled for the RAI (if I ever hear from the doctor!)


----------

